# Ohhhh lordy!!!



## btzochfamily@gmail.com (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!  I am a new member of AAPC.....just finished my Medical Coding classes in November and awaiting to take my CPC Cert.Exam in March!  I am a bit over-whelmed with everything!!!
I'm waiting patiently for my study guide to arrive by FedEx(which I should get tomorrow) so I can start preparing for the exam. Did u find the study guide to be helpful for the Cert.Exam?  Will also be ordering the 2012 books soon.  Any tips/advice for the Exam??  Has anyone taken the Practice Online Exams?....and do u think that they are helpful

Thanks!!
Tammy


----------



## ollielooya (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum and AAPC!  Study guide is helpful, indeed.  As far as tips and advice, here's your first  "forum" assignment (smiles).  Use the Search Function here in this forum and type your request.  You'll find a plethora of advice and tips from those who have gone before you and who are in the midst of studying for the exam now.  You'll be amazed at the wealth of information you'll find just by utilzing the search function.  That will keep you busy indeed!  Again, welcome!

Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## CharliBelle (Feb 1, 2012)

I took the online classes Feb-Sept of 2011. Medical Terminology, Anatomy for coders, and the actual coding course. I took the test in November and passed!! I will tell you that when I walked out of that exam with 15 minutes to spare I had no idea if I had passed or failed. I simply skipped the rougher questions then went back for them at the end. I tried not to skip many though. *My advice to you is to take as many practice tests as you can get your hands on. Take one exam 2-3 times until you get faster, just learning your way around the books*. Write any notes that you think may help you in your books. I passed with an 84% much to my surprise  Have faith in yourself!! You can do it


----------



## JudyW (Feb 1, 2012)

btzochfamily@hotmail.com said:


> Hello Everyone!!  I am a new member of AAPC.....just finished my Medical Coding classes in November and awaiting to take my CPC Cert.Exam in March!  I am a bit over-whelmed with everything!!!
> I'm waiting patiently for my study guide to arrive by FedEx(which I should get tomorrow) so I can start preparing for the exam. Did u find the study guide to be helpful for the Cert.Exam?  Will also be ordering the 2012 books soon.  Any tips/advice for the Exam??  Has anyone taken the Practice Online Exams?....and do u think that they are helpful
> 
> Thanks!!
> Tammy



Tammy,
You have already been given some great advice and I would do just as they said. Practice using your books and reading the guidelines.  Understanding the guidelines will help you with your exam.  The practice exam on line are great and will help you see how you do with time and they are very much like the actual exam.  Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## guillerminasimmons (Feb 1, 2012)

*Cpc, cpc-p*

Another piece of information is get very familiar with the modifiers and where to find them.
You can write all kinds of information in your book as long as it is hand written and no pasted papers or notes or stapled notes.  write as much as you can to help you through the test. Take the test one question at a time, try not to skip many questions and at the end if you are still not finished and you are running out of time, Chistmas tree it! which means just mark whatever on the paper, you might get one or two right by chance which is better than leaving them unanswered!
Good luck!!!


----------



## alwaysunny84 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Love your book*

The best advice has been given to you already....get familiar with the books.  The biggest time waster is fumbling with the books.  Know the sections!  Run them in your head while you cook dinner, drive your car, take a shower, etc.  For example 20005+ Muscloskeletal; 61000 starts Nervous System, know where your modifiers are, etc.  Your books are your best friends!  You can do this!


----------



## venetziamadison@yahoo.com (Feb 5, 2012)

*Good luck!*

Hi Tammy,

Guidelines and practice tests are really the key to passing. I just took the test for the second time and passed with an 84%. The biggest issue with the test is time. What I found helpful was doing all the easy/short questions first, then going back and doing the hardest ones if you have time. Just don't spend too much time on one question and don't leave any bubbles blank.

Good luck!


----------



## angemp26 (Feb 6, 2012)

btzochfamily@hotmail.com said:


> Hello Everyone!!  I am a new member of AAPC.....just finished my Medical Coding classes in November and awaiting to take my CPC Cert.Exam in March!  I am a bit over-whelmed with everything!!!
> I'm waiting patiently for my study guide to arrive by FedEx(which I should get tomorrow) so I can start preparing for the exam. Did u find the study guide to be helpful for the Cert.Exam?  Will also be ordering the 2012 books soon.  Any tips/advice for the Exam??  Has anyone taken the Practice Online Exams?....and do u think that they are helpful
> 
> Thanks!!
> Tammy



Tammy,
I was like you when I first finished school. Yes, the exam booklet will get you prepared! I done the medical terminology first and then I went to the coding section. Be sure to read your guidelines and know your modifiers and where to find them at. Don't waste any time, they tell you that you can get up and go to the bathroom, but I would say; go before the test. Take you some water and a snack to, you will need it. If you know the material and how to look up the codes, then you will do fine on the test; just watch out for the modifiers.


----------



## karras (Feb 7, 2012)

Check with your local chapter to see if they offer review sessions prior to the exam date.  If your local chapter doesn't, maybe another area chapter does.


----------

